# [SOLVED] Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media n press any key



## Aquaprincess (Sep 20, 2011)

Help please. My Asus laptop just started displaying this message after I had it turned off for the night. I tried to insert a boot cd I copied from Asus. But it won't do anything At all. Can anyone please Assist me. I have win7 64bit


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media n press any key*

What model Asus?

Check the BIOS to see if the hard drive is recognized.

Remove and re-insert the hard drive to make sure seated properly.

Run the manufacturer diagnostics on the hard drive.


----------



## Aquaprincess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks I fixed it b4 I read ur message. The hard drive was loose


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media n press any key*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting your resolution.


----------

